# MAGGY'S GONE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Today has been a sad Day------Maggy my best Friend for the last 9 years 1 month and 3 days passed to the Happy Hunting Grounds this morning-----What I thought Friday, she had the flue--Tryed everything I could think of to make her feel better--This morning at the Vet's we got the bad news that she had a tumor behind her liver and cancer and her kidneys we're shutting down---He told us He didn't believe she would recover from a operation and would be best to let her GO---------Pic Heavy of my Baby and hunting Buddy---Sorry for so many Pic's but this is her tribute from me-------------Thanks Guys*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear this, my condolences.lots of great memories there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss, looks you have a lot of great memories to get you through.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

It's one of the worst feelings in the world. It is amazing how dramatic an effect they can have on our lives. I'll have you in my prayers.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It's always tough to loose your friend. My condolences to you and your wife as I'm sure she loved her also. Your picture tribute brought tears to my eyes as that reminded me of our red healer buried out in the back yard. My prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As well Skip and Sharon our condolences - some great pic's indeed.


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

Grew up with Brittney's myself this takes me back.  for the good times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Skip, I know how much she meant to you. The pictures took me back. Call if and when you need to.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Skip. She was a good dog and it never gets any easier to lose a loved one.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sad news Skip and Sharon, Maggy had a grand life.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gone but never forgotten. Just "replay" those memories, as only you can, and eventually the smiles will return. Take care, friend.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Skip, and the pics are a great tribute to Maggie !! Like glenway stated above, replay your times with her and the smiles will return.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear, Skip. They truly are our best friends.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry skip and sharon she was a great friend and had good times with you out in the field hunting and fishing with you time will ease the pain of your loss and like has been all ready said replay the great times you had with her


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry Skip. I had the pleasure of meeting her and she was a joy to have here. Very sorry for your loss. You and Sharron will be in our prayers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS FRIENDS-----You all have helpped me make it through the Day-------she's only been gone 34 hours and I miss her SO but I wouldn't want her here to be going through the pain she was in the last 4 days--It Hurts Deep and my eyes are leaking ,,,,Things will get better cause I know she's playing in the Happy Hunting Ground--- gott'a go Thanks Again-------S&S*


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Dang sorry to hear it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

skip, i am so sorry to hear this, looks like you and her had a lot of great times afield together.

you and your wife will be in our thoughts.

maggie will be waiting for you in the happy hunting grounds. someday you will be reunited with her and get to hunt together once again


----------



## HillSlick (May 25, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, they are more like people than we ever realize until they're time has come. My heart goes out to you friend.

-"Progress once meant hope for the future, now it will destroy it."


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks again Guys---baby pic and her friend* :biggrin:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember one really memorable picture of Maggy in a cage trap...Stealing your bait ! I tried to find it but couldn't. Do you still have it Skip ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Skip, the baby pic of her in the bed is just plain adorable


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No words will heal the pain you and Sharon feel right now--- only time will do that. But the words from friends and family can comfort you somewhat in knowing that you, Sharon and Maggie are in our thoughts and prayers.

I'm deeply sorry for your loss.

Dave.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Rest assured, she will be waiting for you when you get there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Maggie... I still miss my springer.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Skip!! I too know the love and devotion of Brittanys and Springers. I'm on my 3rd one myself!! Time will help heal the wounds, and your memories will keep Maggie in your heart forever!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don this the pic's you were Thinking--Had it set for a raccoon and caught a fisher Than Mag tryed it out Ha Haa- this goose is the one she dragged across the field I told you about [300 yds]-couple more*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the one....Thanks Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I also remembered that one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

skip, shes looking at like "what you doing with my fish?" lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just saw this Skip. So sorry to here but the memories will always keep her close. She didn't suffer and she probably had a really good life better than most. Time will help heal the pain but a smile and a memory will keep her with you and as long as you remember she will live on. I smiled on the cage photo.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Rodney---If I get to Tx in Feb I'll give you a call---------*Thanks Again everyone for your kind thoughts and Prayers--Still hard to believe s She's Gone*


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don & Deb---Thank you so much for Maggies Memorial Calendar and coffee Mugs --Your kindness is very much appreciated Very Very Nice----------SKIP & Sharon*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow is that ever nice, Don&Deb. you guys are incredible.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Short Thanks-----I'm truely Sorry you lost your Little Buddy back in Aug--Your heart and ours will heal in time -----Your right She's still by us every Day------God bless You and Yours*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome Skip. Give Sharon a hug.


----------

